

Divshot – Interface Builder for Web Apps - robingchan
http://divshot.com
I stumbled across divshot, it allows you to create pretty decent mock ups using a web editor and the bootstrap framework. I found it, saved me hours of time. Love it. 5/5.
======
watchdogtimer
This of how the top of the home page looks on my phone:
<http://i.imgur.com/yJjXT.png> Hope this isn't indicative of how mobile-
friendly their output is in general.

------
program
I can't find the differences between the 9$/mo Beta Subscription Plan and the
Free Plan.

------
digitalengineer
Looks very nice. Would love to see a price-model that let's you pay-per-
project instead of $9 a month.

------
hnwh
would be nice to know which bootstrap version its using

~~~
woutervdb
Version 2.2.0 :).

------
yakshay
How many times is this going to be posted? Whats new here?

